# Two New Totes



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I made the "Bird on a Wire" bag this weekend.
I finished the "Daisy" bag this weekend also. I had to wait for my lining to come in.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Very cute. What are the dimensions?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Classy and sassy !!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

NICE!! The home made ones have so much personality!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So pretty! Love the fabrics.


----------



## gsxr (Jul 23, 2014)

Where can we buy?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute! I particularly love the bird fabric. What do you line them with?


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful job of sewing! Love the fabrics you picked


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nana of 6 said:


> Very cute. What are the dimensions?


Brynn Bag is 17 X 15 x 3 1/5 in across the bottom.

Bird on a Wire Bag is same.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

gsxr said:


> Where can we buy?


You can purchase these at my Etsy shop. https://www.etsy.com/shop/PBsBagBoutique.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I particularly love the bird fabric. What do you line them with?


The Bird bag is cotton duck cloth outside and lined with the same.
The Brynn bag is 100% cotton and lined in 100% cotton. It is heavily interfaced. The outside of the bag I quilted in cross hatch style.

Thanks!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice! I like the bird on a wire bag.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

ljsb3 said:


> Beautiful job of sewing! Love the fabrics you picked


Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Classy and sassy !!


Thanks, sockittome!!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nice! I like the bird on a wire bag.


It's whimsical, isn't it? Thanks, Katsch.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cuteness! Your bags are so nice and look roomy. I may have to stroll to your shop!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's whimsical, isn't it? Thanks, Katsch.


Yes it is! :sm24:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

LOVE the bird on the wire :sm02:


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice looking bags! Love your choices of materials.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your new totes!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely Totes. :sm24:


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Very nice.
Dick


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, they are both so cute ! Very nicely finished Patty ! ????????


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I especially like the bird print. That one could be adapted for piecework/quilting. Nice bags!


----------



## HoniB (May 19, 2016)

Beautiful, so colourful. I just love totes. Your very talented.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Love the bird fabric where did you find that and what company makes it. Really super cute.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice and such cheerful colors.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice. Love the fabric.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Both are equally attractive..but I like whimsy..so"Birds on a wire" or should it be called "Party Line" is a favorite...


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice! Just love them! Such cheerful fabric patterns!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Ahh, love the bird tote!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Both cute but I really love the fabric of the bird bag!!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I made the "Bird on a Wire" bag this weekend.
> I finished the "Daisy" bag this weekend also. I had to wait for my lining to come in.
> Hope you like them.


Stunning bags, Brat. Great job.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Your bags are just lovely.
I, too, was taught by nuns until I went to High School.
I don't scare easy, either. LOL :sm17:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Love both of them.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

God's Girl said:


> Love the bird fabric where did you find that and what company makes it. Really super cute.


Not exactly the same fabric, but I found this website which has some cute ones. Scroll down and look at the yoga for the bird print--I think I am going to get some of that one.

http://www.spoonflower.com/tags/birds%20on%20a%20wire


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Oooooh I like those. Beautiful work :sm24:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute!! I especially like the bird one! I love anything with birds!! ❤


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Brendabreeze said:


> So cute!! I especially like the bird one! I love anything with birds!! ❤


Thanks, Brenda. :sm02:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooooh I like those. Beautiful work :sm24:


Thank you , dragonswing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

samazon said:


> Very nice!


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Love your bags!!!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

Mmmm - they are both lovely!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Well made, they look fabulous.


----------

